# افضل تخصص ماجستير للمهندسين؟؟



## aziz130 (27 يونيو 2008)

الاخوه الاعضاء اعلم بان بينا من له باع طويل بسوق الانشاءات و الهندسه

واحببت ان اعرف اضل تخصص يفتقر له السوق 

علما باني مهندس معماري و اعمل في مجال الانشاءات

فكرت في ماجستير اداره الانشاءات 
MSc constriction management


امل من الاخوه الكرام ان لا يبخلوا علينا بالنصيحه ولكم جزيل الشكر 


اخوكم 
عبدالعزيز


----------



## nameernba (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم م.عزيز انا اخوك م.نمير القيسي احييك
على هذا الاختيار علما انا مهندس بناء وانشاءات باختصاص الباناء وادارة المشاريع الهندسية 
واتمنى ان اكمل دراسة الماجستير بهذا الاختصاص علما هو غير متوفر في الاردن انا حاليا مقيم بعمان 
واتمنى ان اجد هذا لاختصاص باحدى جامعات عمان واتمنى لك الموفقية 
لانه اختصاص مطلوب جدا جدا 
مع خالص احترامي وتقدير واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## arch_mazen (28 يونيو 2008)

لمائا لا تفكر في الـ Mba
أنا حالياً أدرس ماجستير الإدارة و الأعمال 
المهندس المعماري
مازن نجار


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

أخي ماتفكر به هو تفكير سليم وجيد.
بالحقيقة الوطن العربي بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذا الاختصاص وبما أن لك باع في مجال الانشاءات فتوكل على الله تعالى .


----------



## 3zobe (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارى ان هناك التخصصين الاساسيين لمدراء المشاريع في لدرجة الماجستير هما : 
1- ماجستير ادارة المشاريع (ويندرج تحتها ماجستير ادارة التششيد او Construction Management)
2- ماجستير ادارة اعمال MBA (ويكون هناك في بعض البرامج مسار خاص لإدارة المشاريع)

أرى ان الثانية هي الأفضل مستقبلاً كما انها تركز على العديد من الجوانب التي يفتقدها مدير المشروع وبالذات اذا كان مهندساً مثل الجوانب الادارية والمحاسبية والمالية و غيرها 

أما بالنسبة للتخصص الأول فأرى انه يمكن ان يتستعاظ عنه بالشهادات المهنيه العديده في مجال ادارة المشروعات مثل PMP كما انه من التخصصات التي تكتسب بالخبره والدورات التخصصيه.

و يكفي لدلالة ذلك تصريح الكثير من مدراء شركات المقاولات وغيرها بأنهم يرغبون أكثر في توظيف المهندسين الحاصلين على شهادة PMP أكثر من الحاصلين على ماجستير ادارة مشاريع


----------



## virtualknight (22 يوليو 2008)

أويد كلام الزميل 3zobe


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

إدارة المشاريع الإحترافيه (pmp)


----------

